# allpondsolutions external filter



## greenmac75 (4 Jan 2015)

Considering getting  All Pond Solutions 2000EF External Aquarium Filter and was wondering if anybody has any experience with them as my eheim is just not cutting it.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jan 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002YEDZH0
Has 4 1/2 stars on there with written reviews.

For the money sounds like a decent filet, the one poor review I read seems just unlucky everyone else very happy with it by sounds of things.
Defo one I'd consider if I had a something between 100-200 litres
What's the grief with the eheim out of interest?


----------



## greenmac75 (4 Jan 2015)

flow rate is really poor, just cant seem to get it flow round my tank with spraybar or lilypipe (experience250), tank 120x40cm 30cm deep substrate to water surface


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jan 2015)

So tank is around 140 litres. The 2000ef having 2000lph will do the job nicely. Get it running from a spray bar and your 'cooking on gas'


----------



## Vazkez (5 Jan 2015)

Hello,

I am using the filter for few moths. What would you like to know ? Overall I am happy with it for the money.

I think plz mind size of the hoses. You will have to swap them for 16/22 if you want to use inline atomizer.
A pain job but can be done with lots of hot water.


----------



## greenmac75 (5 Jan 2015)

vazkez what size of tank do you have, any problems with it and do you think I will be able to run it left to right instead of back to front?


----------



## nayr88 (5 Jan 2015)

- Greenmac75, No worries at all mate.....pleasure to be of service, don't stress it. No problemo buddy........the pleasure is all mine....


----------



## Vazkez (5 Jan 2015)

Hi,

Well be ready to use wavemaker as the flow is no near to. 2k. I use 2 wave makers but I have a bit hard hardscape. Wood stones etc. You can have a look in my journal. The tank is 125l.

Well it's all depends what you trying to create. For some scapes is better lily pipe for others spray bar.


----------



## Wisey (5 Jan 2015)

From what I have read on these forums, Vazkez's experience with the flow from that filter is what everyone says, it's way below the listed output. Maybe you would be better investing in a powerhead to go alongside your existing Eheim filter?


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Jan 2015)

I have two APS 2000 externals and  never had much of a problem. One running in my 215 litre tank.They are supplied with a lot of media but I just use the fourth basket with floss and purigen and the flow seems brilliant ,if anything a bit too severe.The first ones been running continously for probably going into 4 years now, only ever having the impellor changed once, that was a precaution not a wear and tear issue. The APS Site as brilliant spare part section with free postage so if you go ahead I would get a spare o ring and impellor but eh at the filters price not a problem. The only downside is ,and I dont know if it applies to expensive filters? you get a bit of background noise but not bad. Care is needed when replacing the motor head after maintainence  once or twice I rushed it and got the annoying trickle, you need to ensure its really correctly aligned. I use both with a small APS powerhead alongside.


----------



## greenmac75 (5 Jan 2015)

tried the power head it's not getting the co2 right round the tank but for the price of aAPS filter thought I might give it a go.


----------



## Vazkez (5 Jan 2015)

PARAGUAY said:


> Care is needed when replacing the motor head after maintainence once or twice I rushed it and got the annoying trickle, you need to ensure its really correctly aligned



This is so true...


----------

